# NEED DRIVING ROUTE; WINDSOR,ON-TLAQUEPAQUE,Jalisco



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

Could someone send me the best route from Windsor to Tlaquepaque?Also, best place to cross into Mx? and best place to stay overnight between crossing and Tlaquepaque? Thanx.........


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's a lot of 'bests' and what I offer will be the most direct and simple route:
Once in the USA and on I-94, proceed south to I-75 to Cincinnati. From there, take i-71 to Louisville and I-65 to Nashville. I-40 will take you to Little Rock and I-30 to Dallas/Fort Worth. Then, take I-35 to Laredo, Texas and the border crossing into Mexico. It is wise to stay in Laredo and cross early in the morning to avoid heavy traffic and delays. You will get your FMM and your 'Importada temporal' for your car before proceeding on the highway (82) or the Cuota (toll road) to Monterrey and Saltillo, where you will take 57 south to San Luis Potosi. From there, take 80 to Lagos de Moreno and 80 and 90 on to Guadalajara, where you will see signs for Tlaquepaque.
I suggest you get a copy of Guia Roji Gran Atlas de Carreteras (available online) and trace out this route, planning your daily drive so that you can avoid driving in the dark, or even before dawn, in Mexico. We've never made advance reservations and have always found a pleasant hotel without any problem. We prefer to go into 'Centro' in the cities we stay, so that we can explore restaurants, walk off the 'driving legs' and enjoy whatever entertainment may be available on the central squares. You might choose to stay in Matehuala or San Luis Potosi, depending upon how quickly your clear customs/immigration and bancercito. In either case, hotels will be obvious.
Enjoy your trip.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Only change that I might make is that we really don't like Laredo/Nuevo Laredo and all the toll roads that this route in Mexico entails.
What I would do is follow RV ******'s route to Texarkana and pick up route 59 to Houston and then Victoria Texas where you take route 77 past Corpus Christi to Brownsville/Harlingen Texas. We cross the border at los Indios which is very safe and away from traffic. We get to our place in Mineral de Pozos in about 8 hours from the border but San Luis Potosi would be about 6.5 hrs and that where I would stay over night before driving to Tlacapaque. You could stay at a chain hotel like Holiday Inn Express on the highway or go a few minutes into the historical center. Only thing is that you can't do this route on Sunday as Banercito closed at Los Indios. They open other days at 9AM and only 15 minutes from Harlingen Hotels and very simple process.
If you want details on this route, let me know. We just drove it in reverse to Memphis and then to Raleigh, NC so I know timings very well. By the way, the highways in Mexico are very good and the route is simple and a lot cheaper than the Nuevo Laredo, Monterrey, Saltillo, Matehuala, San Luis route.


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

T.Y. for the info'............what do you think of crossing at Eagle Pass, TX/Piedras Negras,MX....again, t.you for the info'............


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Any of those variations are viable alternatives. We also have to visit NC once in a while and use the route between SLP and often stay either there or in Ciudad Victoria, also using 77 and 59 in Texas. We cross at Nuevo Progresso, Tamaulipas and take 2 to Reynosa, 97 to 101 and Cd. Victoria. There are a lot fewer tolls and the roads are very good.


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

T.Y for the info.....and yes...........would love details on your route............


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Look for Weslaco, TX on your map (East of McAllen). Texas route FM 1015 south from 83 will take you to Progresso/Nuevo Progresso, a daytime weekday crossing for those needing bancercito for the car permit.
Then, proceed through Nuevo Progresso, after sampling its great array of restaurants and René's bakery goods, straight south for a few miles, cross the cuota (not worth the toll for the short ride) and take 2 to the right (west) passing Rio Bravo and almost into Reynosa. Look for Rt. 97 toward San Fernando and Cd. Victoria, where you will connect with 101. There is a new bypass, avoiding the 101 mountain pass, which is signed toward Tampico/San Luis Potosi, etc., possibly Rt. 126, which intersects 101 just north of downtown Cd. Victoria. So, if you stay there overnight, return to that intersection in the morning.
101 will take you to 57/80 toward San Luis Potosi and you will see signs toward Lagos de Moreno and Guadalajara via routes 80/90 or the cuota 80D and 90D.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We actually stopped to see my daughter in Memphis which is why the "high road" through Texarkana & Little Rock.
We drove Corpus Christi to Memphis in 11 hours driving time. Would think that Little Rock to Harlingen about 11hrs+ stops so could do that or do Texarkana Harlingen in a couple hours less. BTW, great Mexican restaurant in Harlingen, La Playa(get the stuffed eggplant or stuffed avocado). From any of the many hotels in Harlingen, take Rte 77 towards Brownsville and take exit for rte 509 towards Los Indios(also called the Free Trade Bridge). It normally takes less than 1/2 hour to do visas, copies and car permit(we pre-do insurance but also possible).
After leaving Los Indios, go straight ahead and cross over the toll road to Reynosa. This will put you on route 2 towards Reynosa. After going through one blinking light, you will look to make a left to Valle Hermoso((also Rte 99 but that not as well marked). Follow this straight through Valle Hermoso till it merges with Rte 180 at the frontera checkpoint on the road from Matamoros to Ciudad Victoria. Follow Rte 180 toward Ciudad Victoria. It becomes Rte 101 when rte 180 turns left toward Tampico. As you approach Ciudad Victoria, you will go over an overpass. When you do, look for the signs for San Luis Potosi as it is a "jug handle" and bypass. Keep following signs for San Luis Potosi as you go around Ciudad Victoria and back onto Rte 101. Rte 101 dead ends into Rte 80. Go right toward San Luis Potosi. After 60 KM, Rte 80 dead ends into highway 57 towards San Luis Potosi. Follow this south about 80KM. If you are staying overnight in San Luis which I would suggest, don't take the bypass but follow the libramiento through town as not bad. Then follow RV Gringos instructions as we continue south on 57 to our place. As to distances, the border to Ciudad Victoria is a little over 200KM and even with stops is 2.5-3hrs. It's probably another 2-2.5 hours Ciudad Victoria to rte 80 and 1/2 hour to 57. Then maybe an hour to San Luis so therefore my average of 6.5 hours border to San Luis and pretty easy drive.

Hope that this helps!


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

thanks.............


----------

